# Embers Charcoal Briquette



## lifechosen (Mar 26, 2019)

So, Home Depot was out of the Royal Oak briquettes on Sunday, so I ended up getting Embers.  Anyone else used Embers before?

 I have a 22" WSM and the temp jumped up to 280 within 45 minutes.  Closed all the bottom vents and still at 245 3 hours later.  I pretty much used a whole 20 lb bag and lit in the middle.  Afraid they're going to burn out before my smoke is done.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2019)

lifechosen said:


> So, Home Depot was out of the Royal Oak briquettes on Sunday, so I ended up getting Embers.  Anyone else used Embers before?
> 
> I have a 22" WSM and the temp jumped up to 280 within 45 minutes.  Closed all the bottom vents and still at 245 3 hours later.  I pretty much used a whole 20 lb bag and lit in the middle.  Afraid they're going to burn out before my smoke is done.


That's Home Depots brand of Royal oak . Same thing / Good stuff .


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 26, 2019)

Embers is Royal Oak Ridge (see pics of front and back of bag), only the briquettes are less perfect than those in the RO Ridge bag.  Embers, Walmart Expert Grill, and probably a few store brands, are the "seconds" off the Ridge production line.

I did two butts recently in my WSM using Embers and it performed exactly like the more perfectly stamped RO Ridge.

If it was your first time using Ridge or Embers, and you switched from KBB, you have to start your fire with a lot fewer hot charcoals. Ridge is a 25% denser briquette with higher heat retention, but it also allows greater temp control once you learn the tricks and vent control.

Lowes sells RO Ridge in the orange bag. HD only sells RO lump in the orange bag. Embers is their store branded Ridge.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 26, 2019)

Only real difference I notice with embers is that it takes more of them prelit to get my smoker going. Say 7 prelits rather than 4 for 225-250


----------



## lifechosen (Mar 26, 2019)

I guess i'll just have to tinker with it.  5 hours in and staying around 240 with the bottom vents almost shut completely.  Little hotter than I wanted, but keeping great temp.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 26, 2019)

lifechosen said:


> I guess i'll just have to tinker with it.  5 hours in and staying around 240 with the bottom vents almost shut completely.  Little hotter than I wanted, but keeping great temp.



Yep! I often end up with one vent only open about 1/16" to run 225F. And I'll close the top vent about 1/8th inch if needed (7/8ths open) especially in the Summer when it's hotter. 5 hours in you're burning clean smoke, so no problem cracking the top vent closed a tad.

When I'm running a 150F chamber temp for jerky, my bottom vents are closed, and once I get blue smoke, I'll adjust the top vent to keep it there. Every WSM performs a little different due to leaks, so you'll find what works best for you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2019)

My 22" WSM likes to run at 250* under normal operating conditions. To get it to go higher or lower I have to make some adjustments with the initial start up procedure.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2019)

I've read the Weber instructions many times...  Generally they recommend closing the top vent to control the heat..  
Try it....  Won't hurt anything...


----------

